# The Force Awakens speculation and guesswork thread!



## Veho (Aug 14, 2015)

Because we don't have one of these yet. 


I'll start: 

These two are related! 





And they are actually Leia and Han's kids, the force twins! 

Thoughts?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow this thread is great Veho keep up the good work. <3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 20, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Wow this thread is great Veho keep up the good work. <3


_shill_ alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 20, 2015)

Spoiler



Luke Skywalker is actually the bad guy.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 20, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Luke Skywalker is actually the bad guy.


That would be too predictable.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 20, 2015)

the little ball robot is the new darth vader. they programmed him in.


----------



## emigre (Oct 20, 2015)

Han and Chewie die
Luke turns up in the third act
C3PO acts super macho


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That would be too predictable.



That's the beauty of it. People do think that's too predictable, so they would expect something else and not that. And BLAM!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 20, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> That's the beauty of it. People do think that's too predictable, so they would expect something else and not that. And BLAM!


Well, it's Disney, so who knows. The trailers so far look interesting, but they aren't exactly known for making good movies that aren't animated.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2015)

VashTS said:


> the little ball robot is the new darth vader. they programmed him in.





Spoiler













emigre said:


> C3PO acts super macho


Better yet, the annoying gold dildo gets destroyed for good this time    IS IT TOO MUCH TO ASK?


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2015)

Jar Jar Binks is the hero and the villain ...


----------



## rashef (Oct 22, 2015)

Is "Ends with a cliffhanger" too obvious?


----------



## zoogie (Oct 22, 2015)

Veho said:


> Because we don't have one of these yet.
> 
> 
> I'll start:
> ...


No, that guy is Snape's son and Disney plans to spin off his storyline into a new Harry Potter series.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 22, 2015)

I speculate that the local theatres will be full of 44 year old man children, same as last time. Went to see Phantom Menace on opening night, place was full to the brim with full on hardcore fans in Jedi robes with toy lightsabers. The opening text scrawl kicked off and the entire threatre suddenly turned into some sort of Coruscant rave with toy lightsabers all over the place. There's a love of the series and then there's a dangerous obsession, y'know? These guys weren't that far gone, but it's a slippery slope from Jedi rave in the cinema to actually defending the existence of Jar Jar Binks. Or claiming that the chemistry in Attack of the Clones was believable.

Seriously though, I don't expect anything especially great out of it. Modern cinema doesn't take big risks, it plays it safe, only goes for what is guaranteed to make bank. We'll get a pretty generic plot with some flashy effects for the proles and that's about it. Go in expecting something good, not some legendary genre-defining masterpiece. You won't see amazing character development or a unique and thrilling story with twists you never saw coming. You'll likely be able to guess everything well in advance. That's the great catch-22 of broad market appeal, when you homogenize everything into the same bland inoffensive effects heavy stuff, nothing really stands out any more.

Also, if there's not at least one shot of a dead Jar Jar Binks with the words 'I'm sorry, signed Lucas' in whatever written language is unique to the Star Wars universe in the background somewhere, or a cheeky Disney cameo or two in a cantina scene or something, I call wasted potential.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2015)

Another bit of speculation: they retcon the Emperor's first name into something less silly.


----------

